# Flat Black Passat on airride..pix?



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

i didnt really wanan make this thread, but i am trying to get some nice high res. pictures of my car. I seen plenty of people taking pix, so i just thought instead of looking through everyones picture threads(i have dial up







)....i thought id make the thread.
so if any1 has any high res. or even any pix at all, of my car, id appreciate it!...thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















****Id also like to thank boy boy Misha(mike) with the Flat Blue mk4 GTI








Paint/Body work/Suspension great stuff he does, real craftsman, rather him over a body shop ANYTIME







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As u can see he had soem inspiration on me, great car i love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ilixvsatinvxili at 9:53 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

i snapped a couple nice ones, still have to upload em though. ill get em up when my battery is done charging
sick ass ride btw, i love flat black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

deff a hott car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








too bad i didnt see you dude







i was in the show section the whole time ... i did bump into Mischa (sp?) but i guess it was late bc he said u left i think ....








well if it stops raining ill see ya at the NA g2g


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (BMP20th3098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMP20th3098* »_i snapped a couple nice ones, still have to upload em though. ill get em up when my battery is done charging
sick ass ride btw, i love flat black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx, i appreciate it, Yeah whenver u upload them can u do me a favor and post em here?...thatd be great








and gixxie, yeah i bounced at liek 2:30, i couldnt take it anymore, i was half asleep the whole time in my car during the show, lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilixvsatinvxili* »_
and gixxie, yeah i bounced at liek 2:30, i couldnt take it anymore, i was half asleep the whole time in my car during the show, lol









yea dont blame ya








altho it wasnt that hot but the sun didnt help either ... i was on 2hrs of sleep myself


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (x_gixxie_x)*

Def one of my favorite cars there... besides the GT3RS of course, nothing beats the GT3RS.


----------



## roundboysrule (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

i got one for ya man!








if you want i have it in 2592x1944 as well... if you want i can email it to ya... email me at [email protected] with your email addy... im not really on here much but i was just browsing threw


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (roundboysrule)*

thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

i found this one ....








taken by TTurboNegro


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (x_gixxie_x)*

^^ haha u stole it and beat me to it...knew u were an attention whore














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (TTurboNegro)*

haha thanz gixxie
that TT, i like that pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Devits (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

hey mike, have high res pics if you want them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (Devits)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (German Toys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_

















damn these r soem professional pix


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilixvsatinvxili* »_
damn these r soem professional pix

no doubt


----------



## VDUBBIN9 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (German Toys)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (VDUBBIN9)*

Thanx VDubbin, nice pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBBIN9 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

i can get you the full size if you would like..better quality lol


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (VDUBBIN9)*

dude I love you, the car is SICK http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## LUCKS (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (tivs31)*

i remember helping you park, but i couldnt be partial and take pictures being a judge. very nice though!


----------



## We Dub 1.8TopGun (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (LUCKS)*


----------



## We Dub 1.8TopGun (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (We Dub 1.8TopGun)*

lol its ****ty but i think its cool


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (We Dub 1.8TopGun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *We Dub 1.8TopGun* »_lol its ****ty but i think its cool









haha awesome bro, thanx, u should told me to play with the switches for the camera, i woulda did it some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubtechperformance1 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

not the greatest pic but was looking for the rear


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey, I'm Misha's friend (the one with the camera).
I only got 2 (but high res)


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Slava)*

dubteck, haha thas still a great pic tho, i dont mind some girls in pix of my car








and Slava, nice meetin ya, and thanx for the pix bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_^^ haha u stole it and beat me to it...knew u were an attention whore














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

muahahaha


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (x_gixxie_x)*

Is that primer OMFG !!!111one!!!! Lol J/k Car was looking good mike. I have some pics of it but am too lazy to post them up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (DuBenforcer)*

haha thanx bro


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

werd, thanx everyone who posted some up for me, ne1 else?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*

actually, does any1 have any pix of inside my trunk?...i have no good pix of my hardwood floor, let me know, thanx


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (ilixvsatinvxili)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilixvsatinvxili* »_


















Two of my favorite vehicles of the show!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Two of my favorite vehicles of the show!








thanx man, like i said, it was great meeting/chatting wit u. Too bad neither my car or my friend mikes car can go as low as u or 3 wheel(well i cant idk bout him) haha














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good stuff man, wish u werent so far, would be nice go get a group shot of the 3 of us.....and any other VW or Audi on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Hell ya! We will have to, that would be awesome. Are you going to VAG Fair? h2o?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

vag fair, doubt it. H20 im really hoping to..gotta figure out this vibration situation first...and probly have my interior doen before then....but i cant be driving 7 hours or so with this vibration, i didnt feel safe driving 45 mins to englishtown
But i hope i make it to h20, even if its last minute...ill sleep in my car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohsnappe (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*

i really like your car except the flat paint....its not a rat rod and it jsut doesnt fit. the air ride and the 3 piece carlson chromed out would be insane on pretty much any color. was the paint damaged? did you go and flat prefectly fine paint?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

I think it looks hot


----------



## gruh fee tee (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

one of my fav at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (ohsnappe)*

im not going for the ratrod look, to be honest. I just wanted Flat black. the whole car got keyed, so i said eff it, lemme spray the whole damn thing. Have u seen pictures of Flat/Matte black Mercedes/Lotus/Porsche/Bentley/Lambo's on here?....theyre not ratrods...just flat/matte black
My friend with the Mk4 his is a ratrod, flat paint, stubby chrome mirrors, the interior...his is def ratrod styling....mine is just flat black


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (gruh fee tee)*



gruh fee tee said:


> one of my fav at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif QUOTE]
> thanx man, and thanx for the pix, looks great. Another one to add to my phootbucket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*

Well you know me..... so of course i LOVE this car! Came out great bro, didnt even know Misha was the man behind the work. Figures.


----------



## ohsnappe (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilixvsatinvxili* »_im not going for the ratrod look, to be honest. I just wanted Flat black. the whole car got keyed, so i said eff it, lemme spray the whole damn thing. Have u seen pictures of Flat/Matte black Mercedes/Lotus/Porsche/Bentley/Lambo's on here?....theyre not ratrods...just flat/matte black
My friend with the Mk4 his is a ratrod, flat paint, stubby chrome mirrors, the interior...his is def ratrod styling....mine is just flat black









sorry your car got keyed. but im loving the wheels....they are one of my dream wheels.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (ohsnappe)*

Ian, thanx bro, im gonan have to bring it to a g2g real soon down by u's, whens the next big g2g?

_Quote, originally posted by *ohsnappe* »_
sorry your car got keyed. but im loving the wheels....they are one of my dream wheels. 

thanx, and glad to see u didnt think i was being a ****...i was just tryign to clarify for u







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohsnappe (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*

dude i dont care...its your car and you did it up your own way....i like it. 
never apologize for your sheeet......esp not on the internet..stand by it. i think it it looks done well...spray gun and all that. and the wheels are insane. like litterally insane. id like to think i have decent taste in wheels and those my friend are some sick ass wheels.
on par with 3 piece hartge classics, MAE's and dynatechs and BBS modulars and OZ mitos and futuras and all those. its like the equalilent of a 3 piece OZ schntzer wheel. sheeet only gets better with age


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (ohsnappe)*

i wasnt apologizing, i was just clarifying, thas all.
but thanx again


----------



## AntWrigXX (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilixvsatinvxili* »_i wasnt apologizing, i was just clarifying, thas all.
but thanx again









Good to see you're repping the Passats quite well. It seems that many feel mine is ugly hence no pictures.








Oh well, thumbs up to a great car and a great guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (AntWrigXX)*

thanx ant.




























And nah no1 thinks ur ish is ugly. I think its real nice, but most people just tend to look PAST the passat section.


----------



## AntWrigXX (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilixvsatinvxili* »_thanx ant.




























And nah no1 thinks ur ish is ugly. I think its real nice, but most people just tend to look PAST the passat section. 

After this show, I really believe that.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (AntWrigXX)*








still lookin for a nice shot of inside my trunk, any1?


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

you should thank me for mike taking the handle idea from my jetta..lol..not to mention airbags and flat black ...cough cough...lolol
j/p Mike ...the car came out really nice...saw many pics
and hey when you get as low as this ...let me know

















but in all honesty the car came out sick man ...did Mike lay a clear over the flat?


_Modified by Myst Dub at 8:49 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

haha thanx bro
and yeah man i havent seen the truck in person yet, from the pix it looks sickk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Matts truck is NASTY mike.. seen it in person and been in it hahah.. Gotta love the train horn !!! :


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*

Thats what i'm talking about... moving away from the scene one car at a time.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (UBEReuro.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBEReuro.net* »_Matts truck is NASTY mike.. seen it in person and been in it hahah.. Gotta love the train horn !!! :


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

DUDE U WERE PARKED RIGHT NEXT TO DVAG WHY THE **** DIDNT U COME CHILL WITH US
lol, half of us were like, damn thats a hot passat
one girl offered to molest the owner


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_DUDE U WERE PARKED RIGHT NEXT TO DVAG WHY THE **** DIDNT U COME CHILL WITH US
lol, half of us were like, damn thats a hot passat
one girl offered to molest the owner

was i really??...lol i had no idea...i was in my car relaxin, tryign to sleep the whole time....one of u's shoulda came over to me and said come chill, i would came by and hung out...
and where is this girl now??..hahaha


----------



## stapleface (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*

one of my favorites at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your car is the tits
not the best picture but....


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (stapleface)*

tanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_you should thank me for mike taking the handle idea from my jetta..lol..not to mention airbags and flat black ...cough cough...lolol
j/p Mike ...the car came out really nice...saw many pics
and hey when you get as low as this ...let me know
















but in all honesty the car came out sick man ...did Mike lay a clear over the flat?

_Modified by Myst Dub at 8:49 PM 7-24-2007_

That my next project. Its been done many many times but just something about an S10 dragging rockers on 20s that does it for me.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

nice find gixx, thanx


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilixvsatinvxili* »_nice find gixx, thanx

no prob dude


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

^^ nice man, thanx


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*

so let me get this streaght you are paying on a 2005 and painted it flat black? y the he l l would you get a new car a make it flat black?















I guess i just dont under stand where the v dub people are going. I dont think rat is for new cars?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_so let me get this streaght you are paying on a 2005 and painted it flat black? y the he l l would you get a new car a make it flat black?















I guess i just dont under stand where the v dub people are going. I dont think rat is for new cars?









liek i posted earlier in this thread, i dont consider it to be RAT...i just love Flat Black....and my car got keyed, pretty much the whole car minus the roof....so me personally, i dont like to fix something with anything STOCK, if u got the chance, change is my philosophy
and as for the RAT look not being for new cars?...if everyone thought liek that, every car would have the same borign styling, so thanx for playing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

ohhh people need to relax ...flat is where its at...


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_ohhh people need to relax ...flat is where its at...

this is truee


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (ilixvsatinvxili)*

















mpmark took these


----------



## BlueSlug (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BlueSlug)*

^^ Thanx! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (dubtechperformance1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubtechperformance1* »_not the greatest pic but was looking for the rear

















winner


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Hes a BALLA


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Flat Black Passat on airride..pix? (CoolJetta3)*

Lovin the stance on Both








front shots please!!!


----------



## One Way Slim (Aug 5, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

you just bumped a thread from 9 years ago. 

That might be some kind of record :laugh::laugh:


----------

